# I3



## Jeh Mody (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi, I have a 2020 I3 and this is my second I3. I had leased a 2017 for 3 years and had zero charging problems. But with the 2020, it started after about a year. The 240V cable that I used for over 4 years suddenly started flashing red and since then I have had over 6 new cables replaced by the BMW dealer, that have all failed within a month or so. My car is at the dealer right now and they say that they are at their wit's end with BMW and that I should escalate the matter with BMW directly. Are there any precedents to this issue?


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

I've had 3 i3's (2015, 2017, 2019) and NEVER had an issue with charging at home or at ChargePoint/EVGo.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Are you using the turbo cord? I’ve had mine for several years and treat it like hell and it’s pretty reliable. Have you maybe contacted an electrician to inspect your 240 circuit?


----------



## Jeh Mody (Oct 20, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> Are you using the turbo cord? I’ve had mine for several years and treat it like hell and it’s pretty reliable. Have you maybe contacted an electrician to inspect your 240 circuit?


i did have an electrician check my 240 V outlet. I took a video of it and gave it to the BMW dealer. Like I said, I used the one cord for 4 years, 3 on the 2017 and 1 on the 2020, till this started happening. The service guy at the dealer said that he had the same issue with his I3 and then luckily his lease was up!


----------



## Jeh Mody (Oct 20, 2021)

GBPackerfan1963 said:


> I've had 3 i3's (2015, 2017, 2019) and NEVER had an issue with charging at home or at ChargePoint/EVGo.


Lucky you! Do you have a wall charger?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve never heard of this before but you seem to be doing all the right stuff by calling an electrician and taking it back to the dealer everytime. I do want to ask that each time the CABLE is confirmed bad? I’m wondering if it was tried on another vehicle and it works or is it just toast? I can’t think of anything offhand wrong with an i3 that would cause repeated cord failures.
Are these just the cheapest made Chinese junk ever? Could it be an issue with the way your using it? Like are you closing it in the garage door or folding it a certain way?


----------



## Jeh Mody (Oct 20, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> I’ve never heard of this before but you seem to be doing all the right stuff by calling an electrician and taking it back to the dealer everytime. I do want to ask that each time the CABLE is confirmed bad? I’m wondering if it was tried on another vehicle and it works or is it just toast? I can’t think of anything offhand wrong with an i3 that would cause repeated cord failures.
> Are these just the cheapest made Chinese junk ever? Could it be an issue with the way your using it? Like are you closing it in the garage door or folding it a certain way?


There are two modules on the plug-in side of the cord, the wired one being the 120V and the 240V module is the one that slides on and which is the one that gets shot each time. That’s what the dealer says, but neither the dealer nor BMW knows what’s causing it to go kaput! Once it starts flashing red, that’s it - you can’t recycle it on another car. Nothing unusual in the way that I am using it, I can assure you, the plug-in is pretty straightforward. And I am not the only one with the problem - the dealer says that it’s quite wide spread!


----------



## MattRaxton (Oct 21, 2021)

Find a better dealer with a decent work Exp.


snaptube vidmate ​


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Jeh Mody said:


> Lucky you! Do you have a wall charger?


Yes a 240 ChargePoint unit


----------

